
World's first 'invisible' tower - Libertatea
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/12/travel/seoul-invisible-skyscraper-tower-infinity/index.html?eref=edition
======
cowls
Looks cool, lets just hope they don't allow planes and helicopters in Seoul

